# Very Sad Day



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

My dog somehow got into the house yesterday while we were gone and ransacked the brooder. Not sure if he ate the chicks or they got outside. I'm devastated as is my daughter. We looked all over for her chick the one that sat with her and hopped up onto the edge of the cardboard when it heard her. Figured if we just found that one it'd be ok. They're not any where. I'm almost positive they're dead. :'(
We are going to try again though, I called my fiancé after looking for a couple hours and told him. He called the local supply store we got the first chicks from and they -thankfully- had some chicks that had just come in. Back to square one with 4 Silkie and 4 White Leghorn.....they won't be the same :-(


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry NDChickie. I have had the exact same thing happen to me. I learned that in my case after it happened once, that dog can't be trusted around chickens anymore. I'm so sorry for your daughters heart ache. Kids take that kind of stuff the hardest.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

She's a very emotional soon to be 4 yr old, been crying most the morning wanting her chickie. She doesn't want to hold a different one. She doesn't like the new ones. :-\ 
Nothing sucks more than not being able to give her the one simple thing she wants.....I'm praying her chick just shows up, though I know it's not likely at all.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss.I particularly feel for your daughter and hope this doesn't affect her too much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, they won't be the same but it might help your daughter after that emotional trauma. But you probably already knew that and that's why more are on their way.

It's hard to know which dogs are good around our birds and which ones are not. I had thought about adopting one but then I realized that I didn't have to worry about chickens' safety with the dogs I already had.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your losses, it hurts. I've never trusted my dogs around chicks/chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't mix dogs and chickens because I don't want my chickens feeling okay around dogs. 

ND, with owning chickens comes joy and heartache. Every animal out there looks at chickens like dinner. 
We have all made mistakes , sometimes a lot of them. With a little girl, I'll bet it's really hard. Will she understand the story of Rainbow Bridge? I'm very sorry it happened.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry, my Standard Poodle got into my chicken coop and luckily for us, we caught him before he did too much damage. Kids don't understand, hopefully she will be ok though. It's tough.


----------



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

The chickies we just bought have settled nicely. She's coming around to them as well. I told her the black ones have 5 toes and she thought that was pretty cool.


----------

